# هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2008)

الحرية كلمة توحي بوجودها بمفاهيم أوسع وأبعاد أكبر في كل ما يتناوله الانسان في حياته 

وإنّ مفهوم الحرية يتّسع ويزداد عمقاً بازدياد العمر 
فهو يختلف بالنسبة للصغار عمّا هو عند الكبار .

وبالتالي فإنّ الحرية باختلاف أشكالها(حرية الرأي ,حرية الاختيار,......) 
قد تندرج وفق معايير مختلفة عند كل شخص بحسب رؤياه .
لكن 
-كيف يمكن أن نعطي الحرية لمن هم أصغر سنّاً؟
-هل يستطيع الانسان استخدام حريته بأفضل صورها , وهل يستطيع أن يوظفها بالشكل الصحيح في حياته ؟متى يكون ذلك؟
ومتى تعود سلباً على صاحبها ؟ ووقتها هل سيستطيع ان يغير من فكره وما تربى عليه ؟؟ 
هل يستطيع الانسان ان يغير من مفهومه للحريه عندما  يصدم بان ما اعتاده من حريه طوال عمره كان عباره عن مفهووم خاطىء ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله عليكي يا دونا موضوع رائع كالعادة شوي يا ستي الحرية ديه اثمي م نادة بيه المسيحية و المسيح و الرسل و المؤمنين من بعده فعقيدتنا كها ليس بيها اي فروض بتعالم انفذها بحريتي لذلك المسيحين  مشهورون البحرية دون غيرهم ن الناس بس المشكلة اننا بقينا اليومين دول نستعمل الحرية بمعناها الخاطئ و ده دور كل الخدام للتوعية بالحرية و شرح معناها السامي


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع مهم فعلا وحيوي*
*وتعددت واختلف المعاني فيه*
*كل واحد بياخد معني الحريه من وجه نظره هو بس*
*لكن الاهم امتي تكون الحريه مفيده ونافعه وامتي بتكون ضاره وتسي الي صاحبها*
*اشكرك يادونا يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الهام والمتميز دا *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*رائع بجد يا دونا 
تسلم ايديكى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> الله عليكي يا دونا موضوع رائع كالعادة شوي يا ستي الحرية ديه اثمي م نادة بيه المسيحية و المسيح و الرسل و المؤمنين من بعده فعقيدتنا كها ليس بيها اي فروض بتعالم انفذها بحريتي لذلك المسيحين  مشهورون البحرية دون غيرهم ن الناس بس المشكلة اننا بقينا اليومين دول نستعمل الحرية بمعناها الخاطئ و ده دور كل الخدام للتوعية بالحرية و شرح معناها السامي



ميرررسى  يا كينج ..... ورأيك مهم وفعلا احنا محتاجين نراجع نظرتنا للحريه من خلال تعمقنا فى مسيحيتنا كى نفهم الحريه بمفهوم مسيحى صحيح ....ربنا يباركك يا كينج و بجد نورت الموضوع .


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

حوريه 
مش دى بتاعت البحر بردة ​


----------



## vetaa (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الواحد يقولك اية بس
دايما بتجيبى حاجات مهمة بجد
فى حياتنا جدااااااااااا


وكمان الحرية يعنى
بالنسبة ليا اننا لو مش مدية للقدامى حرية
يبقى انا مش عارفة معناها اساااااااااسا

كلامك جميل وموزون يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع مهم فعلا وحيوي*
> *وتعددت واختلف المعاني فيه*
> *كل واحد بياخد معني الحريه من وجه نظره هو بس*
> *لكن الاهم امتي تكون الحريه مفيده ونافعه وامتي بتكون ضاره وتسي الي صاحبها*
> *اشكرك يادونا يا حبيبتي علي الموضوع الهام والمتميز دا *​



 عارفه يا ميروو امتى تكون الحريه غير ضاره لصاحبها عندما تكون مكبله بحدود ولا تتعجبى من كلمة مكبله فانا اقصد ان تكون  غير صادمه لثقة الاخرين فينا ولا تتعدى على حريات الاخرين وان نحسن استخدامها فلا نضر انفسنا  ولا الاخرين عندها  نكون مستحقين لحريتنا ... ميرررسى يا ميرو على تعليقك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا قمررر.


----------



## youssef hachem (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تحية وسلام 
الحرية يضع معاييرها الاقوياء وغالبا ما تكون مصنوعة من المطاط بحيث تتمدد احيانا وتتقلص احيانا ....حسب الطلب.


----------



## طلال الجوف (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الشعوب المتحضره تعشق الحريه .. والانسان المثقف يفضلها دوما لان الحريه هي اسمى معاني 

الانسانيه واهم حق من حقوق الانسان على وجه الارض مثلها مثل الماء والهواء ..

لكن للحريه ظوابط في رأيي تختلف من شخص لشخص ومن ديانه لديانه لكن من اهم الظوابط العامه

هي عدم استخدامه للتجريح او اهانه شخص معين فهناك خيط رفيع جدا بين الحريه الصريحه والوقاحه 


وهناك الكثير ممن لايميز هذا الخيط الدقيق ..

مثال 

عندما تريد ان تتكلم بصراحه حول رأيك مثلا بلبس رجل يمشي في الشارع لايعجبك لبسه واظطررت ان

تعلن عن رأيك امام الجميع فمثلا تقول : لبسه لايعجبني ..لبسه ليس لائقا في نظري تختلف عن قولك

هذا الرجل لايعرف يلبس مثل الناس لانه كذا وكذا .!!

مثال بسيط 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

للحرية  ثمن   وثمن الحرية الشعوب


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *رائع بجد يا دونا
> تسلم ايديكى*​



ميرررسى يا مرموره على ذوقك يا قمررر وربنا يباركك وتنورى دايما مواضيعى .


----------



## Kiril (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يجب علي الاباء تربية اولادهم من الصغر علي حرية الاختيار فهذا يدعم الثقة بالنفس و ان قام الصغار باختيار خاطئ فعلي الاباء توجيههم و نصحهم
و رجاء دونا حددي مفهومك من الحرية
(حرية الاديان/الاختيار-ملابس و خلافه/اختيار شريك العمر/حرية الراي و الفكر/الحرية السياسية.........)


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

thx alot for ur wonderful topic
God bless you


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



oesi_no قال:


> حوريه
> مش دى بتاعت البحر بردة ​



مظبووووووووووط برافو عليك ودى عرفتها لوحدك:act23: .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



vetaa قال:


> الواحد يقولك اية بس
> دايما بتجيبى حاجات مهمة بجد
> فى حياتنا جدااااااااااا
> 
> ...


 نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبة قلبى ميرررسى يا غاليه وربنا يخليكى ليا ياا قمر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



youssef hachem قال:


> تحية وسلام
> الحرية يضع معاييرها الاقوياء وغالبا ما تكون مصنوعة من المطاط بحيث تتمدد احيانا وتتقلص احيانا ....حسب الطلب.



 اخى العزيز يوسف بيد كلا منا ان يصنع حريته بيده بشرط الا تتعدى حريته على حريات الاخرين غير هذا المبدأ ليس لاحد ان يملى علينا كيف نعيش حريتنا ....اشكر مرورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


"فاثبتوا اذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ولا ترتبكوا ايضا بنير عبودية" 

ربنا ادانا الحريه عشان كده مفهوم الحريه عندنا كمسيحين مختلف 

تماما عن مفهوم الحريه فى مكان تانى اللى هو اشباع لكل شهواتهم 

والحريه الحقيقيه انى اقدر اميز بين الصح والغلط عشان اقدر اختار صح و بسهوله 

وده بيجى من خلال التربيه والمجتمع المحيط حوالينا 

واهم حاجه طبعا ان لو ربنا عايش جوانا بيكون مسيطر على تصرفاتنا 

تعرفى يا دونا 

انا قريت مرة جملة حلوة اوى عن الحريه هى 

+هنا أيضاً تأتى الطاعة كتاج للحرية الواعية المسئولة، ليست كاتضاع العبيد،  
ولكن تقدمة حرة واعية لذات يصحبها الفرح "أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهى سررت"  
وحينما يكون الداخل حراً من أى تشويش حينئذ ينجلى السمع وتتميز الأصوات ويكمل الفرح. 


الموضوع فعلا جميل جدااااا ومتشعب والكلام فيه ملهوش اخر بجد 

ميرسى جداااا ليكى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



طلال الجوف قال:


> الشعوب المتحضره تعشق الحريه .. والانسان المثقف يفضلها دوما لان الحريه هي اسمى معاني
> 
> الانسانيه واهم حق من حقوق الانسان على وجه الارض مثلها مثل الماء والهواء ..
> 
> ...




اشكرك على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل ........ بجد نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك يا طلال .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> للحرية  ثمن   وثمن الحرية الشعوب



لا يا ارمين الحريه من الاشياء التى تدل على مدى تحضر الشعوب اذن هى من اجل الشعوب وجدت ........ميرررسى يا ارمين على مرورك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> يجب علي الاباء تربية اولادهم من الصغر علي حرية الاختيار فهذا يدعم الثقة بالنفس و ان قام الصغار باختيار خاطئ فعلي الاباء توجيههم و نصحهم
> و رجاء دونا حددي مفهومك من الحرية
> (حرية الاديان/الاختيار-ملابس و خلافه/اختيار شريك العمر/حرية الراي و الفكر/الحرية السياسية.........)



اولا نورت الموضوع يا كيرووو ....... وبالنسبه لمفهوم الحريه عموما يجب ان يكون أهم مبدأ فيها هو عدم التعدى على حرية الاخرين .
 وحرية الاديان  من اهم الحريات التى يجب ان تتوفر للانسان ..فلو لم يستطع الانسان ان يختار ديانته عن اقتناع فاى حريه اخرى سيكون لها معنى لديه .
ايضابالنسبه لحرية الاختيار والتى ترجع  لارادته فبدون توفر هذ ه الحريه لن يشعر الانسان بأدميته كأن يختار شريك حياته . ملابسه ..الخ .
حرية الرأى والفكر والحريه السياسيه ان توفرت فى اى مجتمع  تدل على تقدمه ورقيه ..
ميرررسى لتعليقك يا كيرووو ويا ريت متغيبش علينا كتيييييييير .. ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الحرية هى منظومة فكرية.... سياسية..... اقتصادية.... اجتماعية
اساسها تربوى دينى ذو بروتوكول اخلاقى يعى جيدا ما ليك وما عليك
كما انها مقياس تقدم الشعوب ورقيها ويجب ان يربى عليها الانسان 
منذ نبت اظافرة حتى تتحول لمزيج متفاعل مع ما يتوارثة من عادات وتقاليد
وتصبح حرية لا تؤذية  ولا تؤذى الاخرين وقبل ان يعطيها الكبير للصغير
يجب ان يكون اولا حرا لان فاقد الشىء لا يعطية
وشكرا دونا
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



assyrian girl قال:


> thx alot for ur wonderful topic
> God bless you



ميرررسى يا حبيبتى .... نورتى الموضوع . ربنا يباركك .


----------



## ارووجة (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الحرية يعني كل واحد حر بنفسه ههههههه
لا طبعا هناك حدود للحرية 
اعمل اللي بدي اياه بس ماضايق حدى او ازعجهم  ولا اسيء لنفسي ولا للاخلاق اللي تربينا عليها
وبحرية الرأي طبعا كل واحد حر شو بدو يقول..ادافع عن الحق ادافع عن الظلم كل واحد حر

وميرسي عالموضوع حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك^_^


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



Meriamty قال:


> "فاثبتوا اذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ولا ترتبكوا ايضا بنير عبودية"
> 
> ربنا ادانا الحريه عشان كده مفهوم الحريه عندنا كمسيحين مختلف
> 
> ...



ميرررسى يا ميريام على تعليقك الاكثر من رائع ...نورتى الموضوع  وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> الحرية هى منظومة فكرية.... سياسية..... اقتصادية.... اجتماعية
> اساسها تربوى دينى ذو بروتوكول اخلاقى يعى جيدا ما ليك وما عليك
> كما انها مقياس تقدم الشعوب ورقيها ويجب ان يربى عليها الانسان
> منذ نبت اظافرة حتى تتحول لمزيج متفاعل مع ما يتوارثة من عادات وتقاليد
> ...



مظبوووووووط كلامك ورأيك يا وليم  ....نورت المووضوع ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فونتالولو (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك يا دونا  الموضوع جميل وبجد الكلام اجمل 
لكل حاجه لازم يكون ليها معيار لان الشي الي بيزيد علي حده بينقلب لضده 
مرسي يا دونا وتعيش ايدك_


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*من المتعارف عليه ان ان حدود حريتك تقف عند حرية الاخرين 
وبهذا نكون قد فهمنا الحرية من الجانب الايجابى 
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> الحرية يعني كل واحد حر بنفسه ههههههه
> لا طبعا هناك حدود للحرية
> اعمل اللي بدي اياه بس ماضايق حدى او ازعجهم  ولا اسيء لنفسي ولا للاخلاق اللي تربينا عليها
> وبحرية الرأي طبعا كل واحد حر شو بدو يقول..ادافع عن الحق ادافع عن الظلم كل واحد حر
> ...



ميررررسى لمرورك وتعليقك يا اروجتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الحرية شىء جميل وجب الحفاظ عليها والحفاظ عليها يتم فى مخافة المسيح لما اخاف ربنا واخاف ازعلة لانى بحبة كدا مش ممكن الخطية تقدينى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كالعاده يا دونا
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lion 98 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم و الشائك في نفس الوقت لأن البعض بكل اسف قد استغل المفهوم الواسع و الشامل لمعنى الحرية و أخذها بما يتناسب مع أغراضه و توجهاته ولا أقول ...اته (؟). لا ادري لماذا يرى البعض في كل خروج عن المتعارف عليه و المستقر و الذي يتوافق مع الدين و المجتمع و الأخلاق العامة .. هو حرية و يجب وضع النقاط على الحروف للتفرقة بين الحرية و التحرر فالفارق شاسع *
*من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أرى أن ارقى و اسمى معاني الحرية هو ما يشعر به المرء بعدما يكون قد ادى كل ما عليه و أتم (قدر المستطاع) وصايا الرب في الكتاب و ما يلحق بها من تعاليم الكنيسة . و كلما زاد التزامه بها كلما شعر بمعنى الحرية بشكل أكبر و أوسع  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا دونا  الموضوع جميل وبجد الكلام اجمل
> لكل حاجه لازم يكون ليها معيار لان الشي الي بيزيد علي حده بينقلب لضده
> مرسي يا دونا وتعيش ايدك_



ميررررررسى يا فونتالولو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *من المتعارف عليه ان ان حدود حريتك تقف عند حرية الاخرين
> وبهذا نكون قد فهمنا الحرية من الجانب الايجابى
> شكرا لموضوعك الجميل *​



ميرررسى يا مينا على تعليقك الواعى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



اوشو قال:


> الحرية شىء جميل وجب الحفاظ عليها والحفاظ عليها يتم فى مخافة المسيح لما اخاف ربنا واخاف ازعلة لانى بحبة كدا مش ممكن الخطية تقدينى



الله على التعليق الرائع يا أوشو ........ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كالعاده يا دونا
> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك



ميرررسى يا نيفا على تشجيعك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمرررررر .


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



lion 98 قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم و الشائك في نفس الوقت لأن البعض بكل اسف قد استغل المفهوم الواسع و الشامل لمعنى الحرية و أخذها بما يتناسب مع أغراضه و توجهاته ولا أقول ...اته (؟). لا ادري لماذا يرى البعض في كل خروج عن المتعارف عليه و المستقر و الذي يتوافق مع الدين و المجتمع و الأخلاق العامة .. هو حرية و يجب وضع النقاط على الحروف للتفرقة بين الحرية و التحرر فالفارق شاسع *
> *من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أرى أن ارقى و اسمى معاني الحرية هو ما يشعر به المرء بعدما يكون قد ادى كل ما عليه و أتم (قدر المستطاع) وصايا الرب في الكتاب و ما يلحق بها من تعاليم الكنيسة . و كلما زاد التزامه بها كلما شعر بمعنى الحرية بشكل أكبر و أوسع  *​



ميرررسى لمر ورك وتعليقك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> -كيف يمكن أن نعطي الحرية لمن هم أصغر سنّاً؟


نعطيهم كامل الحرية المطلقة من لحظة ولادتهم حتى لحظة مماتهم
ولكن
الشرط الرئيسي مقابل هذة الحرية المطلقة هى زرع الوعى والتعاليم والتربية الصحيحة منذ الصغر 



> هل يستطيع الانسان استخدام حريته بأفضل صورها


بالتأكيد



> وهل يستطيع أن يوظفها بالشكل الصحيح في حياته ؟


بالتأكيد



> متى يكون ذلك؟


ما نزرعه نحصده
اذا تم برمجه هذا الانسان بشكل جيد سيكون انسان ممتاز سيستخدم حريته على حسب ما تعلمه



> ومتى تعود سلباً على صاحبها ؟


لن تعود على صاحبها بنتيجة سلبية اذا تم تربيته وزرع الوعى والتعاليم الصحيح به منذ الصغر

اذا كانت هناك اى استخدام خاطىء للحرية, الخطأ هنا يرجع الى الفشل فى طريقة تربية هذا الانسان وليست فى الحرية وليست فى هذا الانسان نفسه 




> ووقتها هل سيستطيع ان يغير من فكره وما تربى عليه ؟؟


نعم ولكن ليس سهل على الانسان العادى
لان فى النهاية تستطيع ان تغير كل افكارك واعتقداتك ونظرتك للحياة 
ولكن ليس سهل فعل ذلك ويحتاج الى :
1- التدريب على كيفية ادراك افكارك واحاسيسك فى هذة اللحظة 
الادراك = 50% من التغير 
اما تدرك ان تفكيرك خطأ وان ما تربيت علية خطأ, الطبيعي انك لن تستمر فية بل ستحاول تغييره, لتكون افضل

2- الرغبة الحقيقية فى التغييير واخذ القرار النهائى بذلك




> هل يستطيع الانسان ان يغير من مفهومه للحريه عندما  يصدم بان ما اعتاده من حريه طوال عمره كان عباره عن مفهووم خاطىء ؟؟؟؟؟


نفس الاجابة السابقة :closedeye


لو فية اى حاجة مفهمتهاش او مش مقتنعة بيها لا تتردد فى التعليق :nunu0000:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> نعطيهم كامل الحرية المطلقة من لحظة ولادتهم حتى لحظة مماتهم
> ولكن
> الشرط الرئيسي مقابل هذة الحرية المطلقة هى زرع الوعى والتعاليم والتربية الصحيحة منذ الصغر
> 
> ...



بالعكس يا أكستريم انت اتكلمت فى نقطه مهمه ووضحتها بشكل رائع فالفهم ا لواعى للحريه وحدودها   حجر الاساس بها هى التربيه ثم يأتى بعد ذلك اشياء اخرى تليها فى الاهميه كمستوى التعليم والمجتمع المحيط بالفرد .......ميرررسى على التعليق الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## 1man in forum (30 مايو 2008)

*عموماً الحرية بتفرض قيود على الواحد 
لأنه هو الذى يضع قوانين و حدود لنفسه فى استخدام الحرية​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل للحريه معايير ...ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



1man In Forum قال:


> *عموماً الحرية بتفرض قيود على الواحد
> لأنه هو الذى يضع قوانين و حدود لنفسه فى استخدام الحرية​​*



شكراااااا على التعليق .


----------

